

Ask a Vision Expert: Will We Ever Get Used to The Hobbit’s Higher Frame Rate? - sbzoom
http://www.vulture.com/2012/12/ask-an-expert-will-we-ever-get-used-to-the-hobbit-48fps-higher-frame-rate.html

======
erydo
I'm not sure I buy the "this isn't as much about perception as expectation"
explanation.

I wonder whether the brightness of films--images projected from a powerful
lamp onto a white screen; or through a bright LCD screen, etc.--causes our
eyes have less natural motion blur between frames, as each frame is so bright
that it overpowers the previous frame's residual burn-in.

If that's the case, then coupled with the lack of intrinsic motion blur in
high-framerate film, it might explain why it looks so weird: there's no motion
blur happening in the film nor in our eyes, and it's simply too crisp.

